# Anybody like dog art?



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's something you guys didn't know about me, I'm actually an artist and pretty decent at what I do. I do everything from traditional to digital, with digital being my method of choice. I can draw any canine and most animals alright, but I suck at everything else. I work with a mouse, a 5x7 Wacom Graphite Tablet, and the laptop thing. I use programs ranging from MS Paint to Adobe Photoshop to Paint Tool SAI. With SAI being my favorite, I'm well known on a few art websites as well. 

Here's some samples of my work, most of them are older and are of my fursona FedEx.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Muttkip said:


>


I really like this one, very nice


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I like a few of them. Very nice.
My last dog was a Rottweiler. I worked very hard through out his life to change the way people perceived them. And, I can say that both he and I did a good job.

I can't STAND when I see artwork with pit bulls and Rottweiler like some of yours. While the art work itself is good, the image it portrays just pisses me right off. All it does is support the way of thinking that these dogs are blood thirsty killers; and that is what I worked AGAINST for my Rottweiler's entire life! Damn. Now I'm all annoyed..... :-/


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not a fan of your style since I don't like "cartoon" dogs very much. I agree with Sara too...the way dogs are portrayed in art work can be very influential. 

I personally love dog art that is real life portrait style like this one (its actually one of Bailey's puppies!): 










I had her do all of my dogs screen prints (I can't find the pictures of them and they are all still packed away!). They are true works of art that I am proud to hang on my wall (as soon as they are unpacked LOL)...plus I love that they are my dogs! 

ETA: I found them...woot! 

Akasha










Bailey










Emmy










Shiloh










We don't have one of Zuri yet...its in the plans though! 

Here's her store: 

Handmade screen printed decor by Designkitty on by DesignKitty


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

You really have a talent.

On that note, I really can't stand the image and message portrayed in your art. I'm pretty open minded when it comes to art. I can appreciate anything from landscapes to nude portraits to cartoon dogs. I can't appreciate this tough aggressive image you promote. I find it disgusting, immature, and irresponsible.

I'm beginning to wonder when you're ever going to ask the nutrition advice you claimed to have come here for. We would love to help you get your poor chained up dogs off of crappy Purina. But look at aggressive art? Not so much.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

That confederate flag collar isn't doing much for me


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You do have talent. On a side note I absolutely detest and disagree with most of your themes...It's just sad and shows the true way you feel about certain breeds.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> You do have talent. On a side note I absolutely detest and disagree with most of your themes...It's just sad and shows the true way you feel about certain breeds.


Oh shut up!!! You know NOTHING about me at all, most of those angry drawings are something known as vent art and seeing how drawing is how I express most of my emotions, that's how I get my depression and anger out. And if I truly felt that way about certain breeds, then explain why I've been researching and talking to APBT breeders for years now, explain why I go to ADBA shows and show dogs for breeders, explain why I've turned down offers of free puppies of my breed of choice because I know I'm not ready and not done researching the breed. I educate and fight for that breed everyday and if I hate Rottweilers so damn much and felt they're blood thirsty beasts then why I am I petting one with my foot right now?! Care to explain that one?


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> That confederate flag collar isn't doing much for me


Might not work for you, but it works for me!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> You really have a talent.
> 
> On that note, I really can't stand the image and message portrayed in your art. I'm pretty open minded when it comes to art. I can appreciate anything from landscapes to nude portraits to cartoon dogs. I can't appreciate this tough aggressive image you promote. I find it disgusting, immature, and irresponsible.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder when you're ever going to ask the nutrition advice you claimed to have come here for. We would love to help you get your poor chained up dogs off of crappy Purina. But look at aggressive art? Not so much.


For one get off your damn high horse, not both my dogs are chained, one lives in a pen while the other is on a very nice 85 foot zip-line with a dog house that most people wouldn't even bother building. For two, they eat Purnia One because that is the food I've found they both do really well on in my price range, they have been on everything from TOTW to Wellness to Blue to NB. The food didn't work for them, they had crappy dried brittle coats, soft larges poops, and tear stains. They don't get that on Purina, they have shiny, soft coats and small firm poops and no tear stains. As for the me asking about nutrition, I lurk the raw feeding section everyday.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Oh shut up!!! You know NOTHING about me at all, most of those angry drawings are something known as vent art and seeing how drawing is how I express most of my emotions, that's how I get my depression and anger out. And if I truly felt that way about certain breeds, then explain why I've been researching and talking to APBT breeders for years now, explain why I go to ADBA shows and show dogs for breeders, explain why I've turned down offers of free puppies of my breed of choice because I know I'm not ready and not done researching the breed. I educate and fight for that breed everyday and if I hate Rottweilers so damn much and felt they're blood thirsty beasts then why I am I petting one with my foot right now?! Care to explain that one?


We only know what you share... we only know that 6/15 pictures you posted are dogs showing aggression. Nobody knows why you do what you do... Nobody said you hated Rottweilers. Sara just said she didn't like how you portrayed it. :wink:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Oh shut up!!! You know NOTHING about me at all, most of those angry drawings are something known as vent art and seeing how drawing is how I express most of my emotions, that's how I get my depression and anger out. And if I truly felt that way about certain breeds, then explain why I've been researching and talking to APBT breeders for years now, explain why I go to ADBA shows and show dogs for breeders, explain why I've turned down offers of free puppies of my breed of choice because I know I'm not ready and not done researching the breed. I educate and fight for that breed everyday and if I hate Rottweilers so damn much and felt they're blood thirsty beasts then why I am I petting one with my foot right now?! Care to explain that one?


The problem is, if you share your art (whether it be on forums, in person, facebook, whatever) with people who don't personally know you, they're going to look at those images and think "wow, they really think dogs are vicious and dangerous" because thats how most of your pictures make dogs look (I do, however, quite like the one I quoted where the dogs arent snarling or looking angry). You have an ongoing theme of anger and violence throughout the images you chose to share here, and art is such a personal thing, for many it is an expression of true feelings

You can't share things like this for public feedback and criticism, then just say "Oh shut up, you know nothing about me" when someone expressed how your art makes them feel.

How did you expect people to react?


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's some more examples of my art then for those who think all I draw is aggressive breeds in a bad light.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I bet it does. Let me guess, you probably hiding a kkk hood in that closet with your other skeletons. 



Muttkip said:


> Might not work for you, but it works for me!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> i bet it does. Let me guess, you probably hiding a kkk hood in that closet with your other skeletons.


***removed by mod***


----------

